# Simple IC engine plans for a beginner.



## stout1 (May 13, 2009)

Hey all,
I just registered so be easy on me. As the subject line states, I'm looking for an easy to machine IC engine too get my feet wet. I have many years of machining experience and have access to a mill, lathe, and surface grinder. I just want to start slow and work my way up, so any ideas or opinions are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## philt214 (May 13, 2009)

Try this one from Jerry Howell 
http://www.jerry-howell.com/P-House.html

I am currently working on this very model. It is Jerry's beginner IC engine. For an experienced machinist like yourself it should not be too difficult. For me, who is not so experienced, it is challenging, but doable. I am glad I tried a few steam engines first.


----------



## Maryak (May 13, 2009)

stout1,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There are a few IC Engine plans here:
http://www.ejwinter.com.au/
Look in the catalogue under stationary engines.

I built the 3cc diesel as my 1st IC engine. Be warned some of these plans are old and leave a bit to be desired in terms of accuracy and assembly if machined as drawn.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deverett (May 13, 2009)

How about the Webster 4 stroke? Plans available on Yahoo groups 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/barstockengines

You will have to join the group first in order to download the plans.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

